# Nordstrom Employees



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My boyfriend had the sweetest idea for an anniversary gift and told me to come ask you if he qualifies. 

He is going to be getting an extra discount for employees coming up here in a couple works and its specifically on beauty/cosmetics. He was wondering if mac applies to this considering they have a counter in his store? If so he was gonna have me make a list of products I wanted and then get them for me as a gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If any of you kind people could share some knowlege that'd be great. Thanks!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes mam!
My friend works in something in logistics at Nordies and I know that like twice a year she gets 40% off that she uses at all the beauty counters!


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you so much! He's so excited cuz he knows he doesn't need any cosmetics lol but he's happy to use his discount and really wow me for our anniversary. I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## lainz (Apr 8, 2009)

its an employee shop day. there are different departments that participate in this throughout the year, but the beauty one is always the most popular. i think every brand in the department qualifies except for chanel (it goes for everything chanel, even perfumes). its quite nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i never have to go to sephora!


----------

